# Permanon Products.....



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

This seems to be the new Buzz word, been used in the US for a long time and recently introduced in the UK within the last 10 months of so......There products are nanotech bases with a difference. Their products also use the Si14 mineral which is found in the properties which make sand,glass and stone. So it produces a very thin layer of protection, but one which will last up to 12 months, offering resistance to most acids, solvents, and alkali's.

What is key about this product it cures immediately and requires not buffing and can even be applied in the rain! ! !

I have tried this on my own car and another test car and the results were fantastic, even the water behaviour is amazing. I have uploaded a video showing this:






The product has a resistance up to 300 degrees which makes it perfect for alloys and brake capilers 

Today i tried the Permanon Glass, this is a glass cleaner and protection in one. Unlike other products which take 30+ mins to apply this took minutes. The product can also be applied to the interior trim and offer protection against UV.

I made a video of this as well:






Its only to give you an insight into a new product that a lot of people are talking about


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Where do you buy your Permanon products from Rob, have you got a link? I'd be interested in trying these out.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Ill be creating a group buy on the products at a discounted rate to be ready to go in the next 2-3 weeks, if your interested in waiting until then ?

If not i can give you the link to the distributer and get a RRP ? I dont mind either way as i have the group buy in place on a few forums


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I'm happy to wait for the group buy.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

heres a link for the permanon products
http://www.nanotechsst.co.uk/car-perman ... -1_60.html


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks very similar to Gtechniq C2.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Interesting you saying its similar to C2 as C2 is made by Permanon :wink:


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Robtur said:


> Interesting you saying its similar to C2 as C2 is made by Permanon :wink:


That'll be why then!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Had a look on the web site, this stuff looks good I will be up for some on a group buy


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

In my experience C2 doesn't necessarily last well, but more notably it makes the paint more susceptible to water marks from rain, which are then difficult to shift. These quickly detract from the surface appearance, and so undermine the product when it does last. It's of more use in select locations of the car. I wouldn't use it on more horizontal surfaces. More permanent coatings on brake calipers aid cleaning but they start to look mottled and cloudy as they age from weather exposure, though the product itself can still be performing reasonably. Just my two cents.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Any mews on a group buy on this, realy fancy trying it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

